# 18 female bettas=Pond snail control



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I was just noticing yesterday that even though I had a good pond snail population going before I introduced my girls I can hardly find any now. The Walstaad book mentions betta's can be good for snail control. Apparently, my girls feel it's thier duty!


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't argue with that, right?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

That's great! Maybe you should send one over here to teach my girls how it's done!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

They probably thought they'd been let loose in an all you can eat snail buffet!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Same with my bettas! I had a pond snail infestation, and then I put my 7 female bettas in the tank and started noticing empty snail shells. Then within a few weeks the pond snail population went down to zero! They didn't eat the ramshorn snails, though. I have like 20 of those.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree they must have seen the new tank as a buffet. They were only fed once a day during quarantine. Most of my fish are fed once a day upon the advice of a fish vet talked too. The girls eat twice a day now because I feel full bellies=less agression. However, when they first got there anything moving disappeared, the mysterious worms hanging out in the moss were first followed by the seed shrimp. Well now the snails. They are so greedy that they try to take wafers from the mystery snail while she's eating!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like my snails. Lol. I'm actually kinda mad at one of my fish cuz he ate all his snails now there's nothing to eat the algae .


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I like my snails tooo! but my pond snails and ramshorns keep dying off  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My pond snails used to poop everywhere. I had two tanks that were full of them and it was so irritating as the bettas in there couldn't care less!

I don't mind the odd pond snail or two, but when it starts to become an infestation it is a nightmare getting rid of them. 

I am not surprised however, that a bunch of splendens females would scoff down snails. Splendens always seem hungry no matter how much you feed them.


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

I totally noticed the same thing! Every other tank I've had, I've had a ton of snails.. I never really minded them though and I was almost looking forward to having them in my sorority tank. I actually don't have any 'pest snails' at all that I've seen since the beginning.. I'm sure my pleco has had something to do with it as well as he has eaten a few of my apple snails s:


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I think my girls ate my pond snails too! I know I had at least 6 in their tank before they were put in, and now I haven't seen any, except two empty shells that I found when vacuuming the gravel. I have seen one other little snail, that they haven't seemed to bug, and I don't know what it is. I think it's a mts, but it's still really small. I see it during every water change though.


----------

